

MongoDB and Software Version Numbers - AndrewHampton
http://andrewhampton.posterous.com/mongodb-and-software-version-numbers

======
madhouse
Why does 1.8->2.0 break their own stated versioning scheme?

It just says that the major will rarely change - and that is correct. The
major changed only once so far, since 2009. One major version bump in two
years isn't that bad, and can even be considered rare, for some values of
rare.

Nothing else in their versioning scheme says anything, that would suggest that
1.8 would be followed by 1.10. So far, the version number difference between
two stable releases has always been 0.2: they're consistent in their
versioning.

There are plenty of projects that work the same way.

